# Who makes this sofa?



## JDuc (Jan 10, 2008)

Does anyone know who makes this sofa by chance?


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

I searched for it but didn't come up with anything. However, if you Google "wood platform sofa" and "wood trim sofa" you'll get some similar styles.


----------



## JDuc (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks for the tips!


----------



## jmmv08 (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice sofa! I like it too.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

never ceases to amaze me the lengths ppl will go thru to post unwanted links here..... keep up the good work Atlantic!
oh yeah, to the sofa. lift cushions, look underneath, look behind the thing, there has to be a mfg. tag on it somewheres. probly doesn't matter any more though, this is an old thread....

DM


----------



## JDuc (Jan 10, 2008)

That would be a given.....

IF I actually ever SAW the sofa. It was a picture I found online.

Thanks though!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

ah, now i understand.... thought you HAD one.... Pennsylvania Avenue East has a line that is similar to that one in their 'main stream collection', it may be theirs from an older line.

DM


----------

